# EK43 Update.............



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi all,

This is to let all members know Coffee Omega has managed to wiggle its way to another 3 EK43's as of today (2 blacks and 1 white) for the month of March 2014.

Unfortunately, due to price increases we are unable to offer same price as for the month February.

Our special list price on the web is £1,599 + VAT

forum special would be £1,550 + VAT we are still very competitive on pricing

Let us know if anyone is keen.......


----------

